

Peter Norvig's review of SICP on Amazon - zengr
http://www.amazon.com/review/R403HR4VL71K8/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=0262510871&nodeID=283155&tag=&linkCode=

======
ckuehne
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=96676>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1900937>

